# Historicity of the movie "Luther" (2003)



## cultureshock (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I was just wondering if anyone knows whether the "Luther" characters Thomas, Hannah, and Ulrick are based on real people in history or not.

Brian


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 8, 2005)

Good question!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd like to know the answer to this question myself!


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 17, 2005)

Haven't seen the movie myself. My son has the movie but I haven't had the opportunity to view it.


----------

